# New Hcl/Cl leach method-concept



## kjavanb123 (Jul 24, 2012)

All,

As i was looking for a system to recover silver from large quantities of x-ray films, I thought about using the same system for leaching cats using hcl/cl. Here is how it laid out:

1. A big plastic container 1m x 2m x 1m so that is 2 cu.meters.
2. A faucet attached to it all plastic, to flow the solution out of the container
3. An aquarium air pump used in aquariums that has its own filter attach to it and a valve to inject oxygen i believe. This is the part I was thinking to load the crushed converters into the container, add 50/50 hcl/water to it, put this pump into it ( which is all made by plastic so no acid can destroy it ), one intake would suck all the solution and filter it and outlet would shoot it out, sort of agitate the converters and solution, then the oxygen valve is connected to a chlorine gas source which will pump chlorine gas to the solution. Let this system run at room temperature and I am guessing it might be able to dissolve most of the PGMs inside the cats. 
I will try to post a picture of the system as I thought about it. Your comments would greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Kevin


----------

